# Importing notes from iphone using PC



## aushell (Oct 10, 2016)

Okay, so I have smashed my iPhone 6 to the point of not being able to use the touch screen. I can however successfully connect my phone to the PC to import the photos & access the iPhone drive. Is there a way to import notes from the notes app on the iPhone remotely through my PC? I have recorded some pretty monumental milestones & records about my children saved in the saved in the phone notes section rather than the iCloud notes section. Lesson learnt.  Anyone got suggestions?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Pretty sure you can export the notes in iTunes and then have them place in Outlook. 
Or there is a free program called iMazing (I think it's only free for like 15 days though after download) that allows you to do it. https://imazing.com/


----------

